# NBA Finals - Game 4: San Antonio @ Detroit



## KokoTheMonkey

* June 16th, 2005, 8:00 PM (Central Time)*


















Game 1: Spurs 84, Pistons 69

Leaders:
Tim Duncan - 24 points, 17 rebounds, 2 blocks
Manu Ginobili - 26 points, 9 rebounds
Chauncey Billups - 25 points, 6 assists, 4 rebounds, 4 steals


Game 2: Spurs 97, Pistons 76

Leaders:
Manu Ginobili - 27 points, 7 assists, 3 steals
Tim Duncan - 18 points, 11 rebounds, 4 blocks
Antonio Mcdyess - 15 points, 7 rebounds


Game 3: Pistons 96, Spurs 79

Leaders:
Chauncey Billups - 20 points, 7 assists, 6 rebounds
Ben Wallace - 15 points, 11 rebounds, 5 blocks, 3 steals
Tony Parker - 21 points, 4 assists



*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*










































































































This will be the game that we will all look back at after the series is over. It's either going to be 3-1 Spurs and a pretty insurmountable lead, or it's going to be tied up at 2 with a brand new start to the series. I expected Detroit to play with a sense of desperation in Game 3 just like Phoenix did in Game 4 of the Western Finals, and the Spurs didn't match the intensity and emotion that Detroit brought. Hopefully that bad game is erased and the Spurs are ready to play tough for 48 minutes. Duncan usually has bounce back games after a bad game, so hopefully he keeps that tendency going in Game 4. I'll be disappointed with anything less than 20 points and 12 rebounds. Manu has to bounce back, because I don't think he can play much worse than he did in Game 3. The bench needs to be ready to go, namely Robert Horry and Beno Udrih, who played sub par games as well off the bench. The Spurs need to just take care of the ball, and keep Detroit off the offensive boards, and I think they will have a good shot at winning this game. Detroit is going to play very well again, so the Spurs can't afford to make stupid mistakes, especially during the most imprortant parts of the game.





*Koko's Key's to Victory:  * 



- Take care of the ball for crying out loud. The Spurs have turned the ball over 12 more times than Detroit has in this series, a completly unacceptable number. 10-12 TO's would be a much better number.


- Establish Duncan in the block. The Spurs need to start the game pounding it inside to Duncan, almost forcing him touches and shots, and the guy needs to come through. Establishing him early will open the door up for Manu, Parker, and the perimeter shooters.


- Match Detroit's energy and aggressiveness. Explanation isn't need here. San Antonio needs to play as hungry as the Pistons.




I'm thinking (hoping) that we'll win this one. Duncan needs to have a big bounce back game, and hopefully we can get Manu and Parker to play well all at the same time. A mediocre performance out of the Spurs isn't going to get it done, and that's what I'm afraid of, but I think Pop will get it through these guys' heads that you can't have careless TO's and give Detroit multiple chances to score. 


San Antonio 89, Detroit 88


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=finalsginobiliknee&prov=st&type=lgns




> Ginobili received treatment Wednesday and appeared prepared to take part in practice. Both he and his coach feel he will be his usual reckless self in Game Four.
> 
> "It's right above the knee," Ginobili said. "If I get kneed in the same spot, it just hurts me. But I'm going to be fine."
> 
> "Manu is fine," Popovich said. "He took a hit and it bothered him for a little while. It's sore, so on and so forth, but he'll be fine."


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Duncan looking to shake off rare bad game 




> Duncan looking to shake off rare bad game
> 
> June 15, 2005
> By Chris Bernucca
> SportsTicker Pro Basketball Editor
> 
> AUBURN HILLS, Michigan (Ticker) - Most NBA power forwards consider 14 points, 10 rebounds and four assists worthy of an All-Star berth and an eight-figure contract. Tim Duncan considers it a bad game.
> 
> The superstar forward of the San Antonio Spurs was beating himself up Wednesday, believing his sub-par performance was a big reason why his team absorbed its first loss in the NBA Finals.
> 
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> 
> Harassed by Detroit Pistons forward Rasheed Wallace and center Ben Wallace, Duncan made just 5-of-15 shots. He scored just four points in the second half and even lost control of his normally unflappable emotions in the second quarter, drawing a technical foul from referee Joey Crawford.
> 
> Duncan final stats were not awful by any stretch of the imagination. However, he has performed with the precision and accuracy of a crafted timepiece since entering the NBA eight years ago, averaging better than 20 points and 10 rebounds each season.
> 
> And when he has what he considers to be a bad game, he takes great pains to get it out of his system as quickly as possible.
> 
> "I don't want to have back-to-back bad games," Duncan said. "These guys are a very good defensive team and I would like to be more effective. I don't want to have a game like I did (Tuesday) night."
> 
> "He's hardest on himself," Spurs coach Gregg Popovich said. "He didn't have a good game last night but I won't even talk to him about it for tomorrow night. That's the way he is. He will pound himself, he will go over it in his head, he watched film with us today and he knows what he's got to do to respond."
> 
> In the Western Conference finals, the Spurs had an opportunity to sweep the Phoenix Suns. But Duncan played poorly - by his standards - in Game Four, missing nine of 12 free throws and having a dunk blocked by Amare Stoudemire down the stretch.
> 
> He bounced back in Game Five with 31 points and 15 rebounds as the Spurs closed out the Suns in Phoenix two days later. Popovich called him "a man possessed."
> 
> Duncan knows what needs to be done in Game Four against the Pistons.
> 
> *"Just being stronger with the ball," he said. "I thought I was a little lackadaisical with the ball, I got it knocked away a couple times, telegraphed a lot of my moves and just made bad moves. It's about being a little more assertive on the offensive end, being a little more crisp." *
> 
> *It would also help if the Spurs did a better job of getting him the ball. With starting point guard Tony Parker on the bench at the end of the third quarter, San Antonio went six straight possessions without Duncan touching the ball. *
> 
> As a result, a two-point lead became a 70-63 deficit, and the Spurs never led again.
> 
> Although the Spurs adapt to different styles of play better than any team in the NBA, they are best when they dump the ball to Duncan in the low post to trigger their offense.
> 
> He draws a double-team against every foe, which opens the floor for slashers like Parker and Manu Ginobili and spot-up shooters like Bruce Bowen, Robert Horry and Brent Barry.
> 
> By merely touching the ball, Duncan makes all of his teammates much more dangerous and effective.
> 
> "I don't buy looking at stat sheets whether a guy had a big game or not," Pistons coach Larry Brown said. "Sometimes stars just by being out there make other players around them better. That's how I judge the best players in this league.
> 
> "Tim Duncan can get 12 points in a game and I think he can impact the whole game just by his unselfishness and the attention he draws."
> 
> That is why Rasheed Wallace, who probably has had the most success of any current player in trying to stop the unstoppable Duncan, expects to be busy come Thursday night.
> 
> "He's a major part of their offense," Wallace said. "It don't matter if he's not even scoring the ball. Every time they bring that (ball) down the court on the offensive set, he's touching the ball. I think they will probably look to get him more touches."


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Well those articles are comforting to say the least. Thanks for posting them, Koko.

IMO, unless there is a game 7, this will be the most important game of the series. We can't afford to let Detroit tie this thing. This is a must win, and I think we can handle it.

Spurs- 89
Detroit- 84


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> San Antonio 89, Detroit 88


 Damn. That sure would be something.


----------



## texan

I don't think we'll play that bad again this whole series. Beno Udrih seems like he will be a good player in the future, but under no circumstances should he be put in the game tomorrow and be expected to handle the ball. If Ginobili is his usual self, then I think we'll win this game, but it'll be tough. It'll be interesting to see how this next game is refereed. 

All we need to do is:

1) Keep the TO's low. This is simple. Detroit scored an inordinate amount of fast break points last night(mostly off turnovers). They had like 20 points that they usually wouldn't have.

2) Get Sheed in early foul trouble. This means get the ball to Duncan early and let him work. I know he sucked in the post last game, but he's still the best player in the league and will come back with a vengeance. Expect him to be a lot stronger in the post, as he won't be looking for the foul call. If Sheed goes out early, then Duncan should be able to get in a rhythm against McDyess or Big Ben. Both are good defenders, but they can't consistently hold TD like Rasheed can.

3) Good entry passes! Plain and simple, we sucked at this last game. Ben Wallace had so many steals b/c he gambled and went around TD and stole the entry pass. If you make good, hard, well-placed entry passes, and Big Ben gambles its an automatic 2 for TD, or he's at the FT line.

4) Run the open court. Detroit won't be able to keep up with us if we push the pace. Aim to score 105 points. Detroit can't score that much. Or at least they haven't proven they can yet.

5) Be the aggressor. We played like sissies last game. If we do that, then we're going to ****ing lose. Play like we did in the Seattle series, when it got nasty, and we should have a good chance at winning.

*Prediction:*
Spurs-99
Pistons-87


----------



## TheRoc5

well we sucked last gm plan and simple, i think it was majority due to the pistons, i give them great respect. but i know we are better then we played and i know we can player better. we can play on another level unlike any nba team. we need to show it. this gm could make or brake the pistons, im hoping since they played with alot of desperation tue that they are a little tired. if* we win the finals so far its Duncan 1 Manu 1 Parker 1,(do we count loses) we have to get more production frm our bench and hopefully beno and barry can hold on to the ball. narz needs to be more noticed as well.

RoC SoIlD PlAn To BeAt ThE PiStOnS

no tos- how simple is that, i know there a great d team but come on we gave them the ball. make good passes dont telegraph


duncan, manu, parker- we need all of them to get 20 plus tonight and we will be in good postion to win the gm. they have all had there nights but not all together, i want a soild effort and results frm all the players. this also means get duncan established.

match there intensity- we have to match it, i know we didnt come near to match it last gm but we have to play great d and have great ball movement.

all and all i think we can win but i think its going to be a win with 10 plus pts on either side... we have the mental edge and the best coach gregg pop so we will be ready and prepared.

Spurs 96
Pistons 86

3-1 Take it! GO Spurs GO


----------



## Long John Silver

Well, the Pistons are pumped now. They will roar out of the gates. SA needs to keep up with them for the first quarter or so. After that, its anyones game, but i think the spurs will take it in the end.
It'll be a close one.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Long John Silver said:


> It'll be a close one.





Agreed. There's been 3 blowouts thus far even though all three games were pretty competitive at one point. I see this being a 2-3 point game, and a thriller that comes down to the wire.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Agreed. There's been 3 blowouts thus far even though all three games were pretty competitive at one point. I see this being a 2-3 point game, and a thriller that comes down to the wire.


With a game winner from Big Shot Bob


----------



## Timmons

> 11:45 – With 3:30 remaining, Ginobili misses a wide-open 3 to cut Detroit's lead to nine. Hubie sums up everyone's sentiments: "Not in the cards today, Al." By the way, the "Ginobili for Finals MVP" bandwagon just careened into a telephone pole.


But the good news...



> (Well, except for one thing: If Ginobili is healthy, the Spurs will win Game 4. Mark my words.)


This game should be the best one of the series. Unless the Pistons win then game 5 will be the best one. Then game 6 and hopefully 7 too!

Go PISTONS (extend the series!) Lets watch some good ball! I still say Spurs in 6, but I just want to see some games! Maybe a closer one tonight? :buddies:


----------



## TheRoc5

59 min till tip off


----------



## sheefo13

Well sheefo will be here for the game discussion. Lets go spurs thats all I can say. We know it is a must win, I have a gut feeling the pistons will come out wayyyy too over hyped about this one and the spurs will be focused. So here is my prediction.

Spurs 104
Piston 88


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Sorry again guys, but I won't be around to discuss this game either. I have a double-header for a softball league tonight, so I'll probably end up missing the whole game.


----------



## sheefo13

well you gonna miss a good one.


----------



## TheRoc5

gm time


----------



## sheefo13

2 secs in the game foul on manu..... But then on the piston's possesion bowen rips down a block and the spurs up 4 nothin!


----------



## TheRoc5

horrible start to the gm


----------



## sheefo13

wow. Too many turnovers. Horrible transition defense. Horrible defensive rebounding. Horrible officiating.... The crowd is involved. Not good.


----------



## sheefo13

thank you Devin Brown. He hits a 3 to end a 14 point run by the pistons....


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

sheefo13 said:


> thank you Devin Brown. He hits a 3 to end a 14 point run by the pistons....


And then he hits another shot to bring the spurs to 12 and since then it's been going back and forth and now the spurs have a chance to bring the lead to 10 or 9 points. Devin really helped end that run.

The spurs are being WAY too careless with the ball. We're already in double digits for turn over! Most of the steald Detroit's gotten were clearly reach-ins, I'll give the spurs that, but there's still no excuse as to why they are being so careless with the ball! This is the freakin Finals for the love of God! There's no excuse for stupid mistakes like these!


----------



## Darth Bryant

This start is making me really nervous.


----------



## TheRoc5

this remindes me of the laker series of last yr manu=parker


----------



## TheRoc5

no one can play ball on this team right now


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Duncan hits two freebies to bring the lead down to 10 half way through the quarter. And Horry's now back in :banana:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

ezealen said:


> Duncan hits two freebies to bring the lead down to 10 half way through the quarter. And Horry's now back in :banana:


And then Horry leaves his man wide open to score a three pointer :nonono: Detroit up 12


----------



## sheefo13

They are in the penalty now so that is good but sheed hit a three and we turned the ball over again


----------



## TiMVP2

****ing rasheed down by 12
BROWN MISSES EASY LAYUP
HAMILTON SCORES down by 14 again(****)


----------



## TheRoc5

great were playing like sh** no onE is worth anything


----------



## Darth Bryant

10 turnovers by the second is horrific.. Especally when the other team only has 1... :curse:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

And just like that the lead's back to 16! :curse:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

DB for the and1! Thank God someone's playing


----------



## sheefo13

We are forcing things too much. Hopefully we can get it within 10.... Right now it is looking like a long shot.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

ezealen said:


> DB for the and1! Thank God someone's playing


And then DB misses the freebie...again...I'm ganna stop posting in here for now cause everything I say comes back to bite me in the @$$


----------



## TheRoc5

I THINK the bucks can play better then us right now. i just dont understand on why we suck so bad. were to the ball like crazy. i hope pop yells at all the players so much. devin is the only one that is even trying :curse:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> were to the ball like crazy.


???


----------



## TheRoc5

like my signature


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> ???


throughn it away. im so mad im just blabering thoughts sry


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ben Wallace bricks a put back dunk and then knocks it out of bounds! :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

ezealen said:


> Ben Wallace bricks a put back dunk and then knocks it out of bounds! :biggrin:


But the spurs can't convert and then Detroit does...I'm ganna stop talking now...


----------



## TheRoc5

im so mad im going to stop posting koko is lucky to not see this and i hope he enjoys his softball gm


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Why is Detroit so mad? From what I saw Manu was in mid air when Ben got there. You can't jump infront of someone when they're already in the air. Rite?


----------



## Darth Bryant

If Spurs dont win tonight Im going to start worrying... It will start looking like Dejavu........


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs- 36
Detroit- 51 (How the hell do you allow Detroit to get 51 points in one half?!!)
Half Time

Spurs player of the half- Devin Brown

Because everyone sucks @$$ rite now.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

omg! i got home from work and this is what is see? that sucks! ughh i'm really piss! they better get their sh*t together 2nd half!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Good news is we can't blow it in the fourth again....


----------



## XxMia_9xX

ohh man i just remembered i cna't watch game 6 and 7! so the spurs better win or at the very least play like their old self....


----------



## Darth Bryant

ezealen said:


> Good news is we can't blow it in the fourth again....



If Duncan, Paker and Manu dont stop turnovers, they are going to.. Detroit defense is awesome, so Im not taking anything away from that.. Especally the last two games.. They look more like detroit of last season.. Than they have throughout most of the playoffs.. But there defense is no excuse for some of the stupid turn overs so far this half. 

Manu needs to stick back to the pick and roll to the hole and draw the fouls. They are allowing a more physical game, so were going to have to working harder at taking it to the whole and get those obvous fouls called.

Duncan needs to step up right now more than anyone, he needs to be the aggressor.

Hopefully they pull it out, going 2-2 with the defending champions is very dangerous.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CDRacingZX6R said:


> If Duncan, Paker and Manu dont stop turnovers, they are going to.. Detroit defense is awesome, so Im not taking anything away from that.. Especally the last two games.. They look more like detroit of last season.. Than they have throughout most of the playoffs.. But there defense is no excuse for some of the stupid turn overs so far this half.
> 
> Manu needs to stick back to the pick and roll to the hole and draw the fouls. They are allowing a more physical game, so were going to have to working harder at taking it to the whole and get those obvous fouls called.
> 
> Duncan needs to step up right now more than anyone, he needs to be the aggressor.
> 
> Hopefully they pull it out, going 2-2 with the defending champions is very dangerous.


How are we ganna blow it in the fourth? If we lose, it's because we already blew it! The only way we can blow it in the fourth now is if we somehow manage to come back in the third. But if we do come back, I highly doubt it'll happen in one quarter. So yeah...atleast we won't blow it in the fourth again...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

What a way to start the half! Ginobilli does what he does best and then we get the ball back and Bowen scores! :banana: Spurs down 11


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

ezealen said:


> What a way to start the half! Ginobilli does what he does best and then we get the ball back and Bowen scores! :banana: Spurs down 11


Damnit! Everytime I post it comes back to bite me in the @$$! I'm ganna stop posting now unless I feal I really need to.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

WTF????????????????????????????????

this is ridiculous! gosh i can't watch anymore of this..... i'll post later after the game. arghhhh!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Why hasn't Pop taken Nazr out?! He's sucking up the court!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

ezealen said:


> Why hasn't Pop taken Nazr out?! He's sucking up the court!


Alright, Pop put Horry in for him. Thank God.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

This is the worst-officiated NBA playoff game I've ever seen... how can the Spurs go inside when they'll be hacked, followed by no call? It's unbelievable. Enough of this home court advantage crap - the refs should call according to the rules of the game, not according to the home court.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

UNREAL! The announcers were just talking about how Lindsey Hunter was such a great offensive player early on in his career... except that's absolutely wrong. The guy couldn't hack it as Detroit's starting PG way back when because he couldn't shoot! I think the announcers are smoking the same stuff the refs are


----------



## TheRoc5

never mind i was an idiot for even thnkn it


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Manu will explode, but Parker has GOT to at least put a hand up. Billups and Hunter have shot right in front of him, and not even an upraised arm...


----------



## sheefo13

Sorry I haven't posting, just trying to get over the shock.....


----------



## sheefo13

Yeah just one word to describe today.... Ownage.


----------



## Camaro_870

I've come to realize my worst fears in that these games have become Stern's hunger for ratings.....You've got to admit the past 3 or 4 games have had the most horrific officiating i've ever seen. I've never thought that the officiating could be as one sided as it has in this whole NBA finals(before a pistons fan comes down on me i'm talking about horrible calls on detriot here in SAn antonio too)

David stern has really pissed me off, He saw the the spurs were up 2-0 and he didnt want a sweep as the finals were already getting bad ratings....especially since these games could be the last in awhile.....This really disappoints me as a basketball fan in general


----------



## XxMia_9xX

dude don't even bring the refs into this... 'cuz to say it nice and simple SPURS SUCKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! totally horrible... pistons played flawless. dang it totally sucks.. spurs in 6!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Camaro_870 said:


> I've come to realize my worst fears in that these games have become Stern's hunger for ratings.....You've got to admit the past 3 or 4 games have had the most horrific officiating i've ever seen. I've never thought that the officiating could be as one sided as it has in this whole NBA finals(before a pistons fan comes down on me i'm talking about horrible calls on detriot here in SAn antonio too)
> 
> David stern has really pissed me off, He saw the the spurs were up 2-0 and he didnt want a sweep as the finals were already getting bad ratings....especially since these games could be the last in awhile.....This really disappoints me as a basketball fan in general


Sorry man, but no one's ganna buy your conspiracy theory. The reffs actually haven't been as bad in this series as they've been in most of the other series. They've stilled sucked, but if Stern has done anything with the reffs this series, it's made them better. Not much, but it's an improvement.

I'm not ganna talk about the spurs at all. I'm too upset.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

What a great night for me. I played a double header in softball and got hammered in both games, then afterwards I check the score on my cell phone and saw the Spurs lost by 31 points. What a fantastic night.


I didn't get to see the game as I already said, so I can't contribute too much. I just know we're in serious trouble because our team is getting soft on us.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> What a great night for me. I played a double header in softball and got hammered in both games, then afterwards I check the score on my cell phone and saw the Spurs lost by 31 points. What a fantastic night.
> 
> 
> I didn't get to see the game as I already said, so I can't contribute too much. I just know we're in serious trouble because our team is getting soft on us.


That sounds aweful, but considering you didn't see the game I highly doubt your night was worse than ours...I'm being serious for once.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> That sounds aweful, but considering you didn't see the game I highly doubt your night was worse than ours...I'm being serious for once.




Yeah, probably. However, I'm a pretty damn competitive guy, so losing two softball games badly hurts just as bad as the Spurs getting spanked. 




Let's leave it at this: It was a bad night for all of us. Geesh. It's going to be hard to listen to any NBA Finals hype over the next 3 days.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Yeah, probably. However, I'm a pretty damn competitive guy, so losing two softball games badly hurts just as bad as the Spurs getting spanked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's leave it at this: It was a bad night for all of us. Geesh. It's going to be hard to listen to any NBA Finals hype over the next 3 days.


I've been thinking the same thing. Everyone's ganna be saying that the Pistons are going to crush the spurs just like they were saying the spurs were ganna crush the pistons just two games ago. I guess no one really cares about what really matters, the series score. Cause looking at that no one's crushing no one. It's all even.


----------



## texan

If I'm Gregg Popovich, I bench Tim Duncan, Manu Ginobili and Nazr Mohammed to start out game 5. I'd do something really radical. Go with a starting line-up of Parker, Barry, Brown, Horry, Rasho. Play zone defense. Run the ****ing ball on offense.


----------



## SpursFan16

We can't play away 

We will win this in 7, if we go win.


----------



## Darth Bryant

ezealen said:


> How are we ganna blow it in the fourth? If we lose, it's because we already blew it! The only way we can blow it in the fourth now is if we somehow manage to come back in the third. But if we do come back, I highly doubt it'll happen in one quarter. So yeah...atleast we won't blow it in the fourth again...



Or we could end up going down by 30 in the fourth and losing.


----------



## Darth Bryant

ezealen said:


> Sorry man, but no one's ganna buy your conspiracy theory. The reffs actually haven't been as bad in this series as they've been in most of the other series. They've stilled sucked, but if Stern has done anything with the reffs this series, it's made them better. Not much, but it's an improvement.
> 
> I'm not ganna talk about the spurs at all. I'm too upset.



Same here, I aint buying into that crap. Sure they have sucked, but refs or no refs we arent going to lose by 30 points because of "sterns evil hand", the problem is we just got out played, and most of us are able to admit that.

Lets see how well they blow us out when its time to go back to SA. Then i got a feeling they are going to not play so good.


----------



## Kel Varnsen

what a horrible game; i'm gutted. parker was nowhere and 5 turnovers in the first 6 mins?!?  

i hope the players will step up and show a bit of heart now; otherwise spurs are toast.


----------



## Long John Silver

I will say this: I don't believe that everytime a spur drives he gets the ball striped cleanly from him. The pistons are hacking away inside, and the refs are letting them get away with murder.
Still, thats no excuse for most of the TOs, soft defense, and wide open layups the spurs have missed in these two games.


----------



## Long John Silver

Oh, and I finally got the chance to listen to this John Mason fellow...
"Chauncy B-B-B-Billups"? "B-B-B-B-Ben W-W-W-Wallace"?
Wow. Thats just lame.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> I've been thinking the same thing. Everyone's ganna be saying that the Pistons are going to crush the spurs just like they were saying the spurs were ganna crush the pistons just two games ago. I guess no one really cares about what really matters, the series score. Cause looking at that no one's crushing no one. It's all even.


why is ezealen suspended


----------



## Darth Bryant

I havent noticed, but I think this series Manu has been starting again. I think to send Manu a wake up call, he needs to come off the bench for Barry just like he had been doing before. Just something to spark him up.. Cause he is not playing at the level he should be.

Last night was almost like watching a Spurs team totally intimidated and hesitant on anything they do.. Not the normal confident team that looks fluid and smooth, but afraid of turn overs (For obvous reasons probably). They got a nice little break, but they need to pick up at least the next one before turning home.. No team wants to do a game seven with detroit no matter whose home there at.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I havent noticed, but I think this series Manu has been starting again. I think to send Manu a wake up call, he needs to come off the bench for Barry just like he had been doing before. Just something to spark him up.. Cause he is not playing at the level he should be.


 I think you have something there, and I wouldn't be suprised if Pop decides to do that. Infact, I hope he does.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> why is ezealen suspended


Don't worry your stupid little head.  ezealen isn't suspended. The Ginobilli club is.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> I think you have something there, and I wouldn't be suprised if Pop decides to do that. Infact, I hope he does.


me 2, i hope he gets to go to the bench. he needs to wake up. i think mybe what we need is some energy coming off the bench anyway, it could be good


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Don't worry your stupid little head.  ezealen isn't suspended. The Ginobilli club is.


ya i figured that out afterr i wrote that :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Or we could end up going down by 30 in the fourth and losing.


Ha Ha! I should have known that would happen. Every single post I made during the game came back to bite me in the @$$. If ya'll don't believe me, go see for yourselves.


----------



## TheRoc5

im so sure of a victory in gm 5 i would want negitive pts if we dont win it


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I don't think a drasting change should be made, because that still wouldn't solve the problems of turning the ball over and getting out-hustled by Detroit. 



Some adjustments need to be made here and there, but not major ones. Guys just have to dig deep and pull this **** off, because they can beat Detroit in Detroit, but there's not a chance in hell you beat them there with a soft, intimidated, aggressionless approach.


----------



## TheRoc5

koko can you make a gm 5 thread i want to talk about it


----------



## TMTTRIO

Maybe it would be a good idea if he came off the bench. He said today that he was worried about his thigh contusion and it hurts like crazy if it's cold. I don't know what the deal is but he's not himself.


----------



## TheRoc5

whos sick of the media saying detriot will win 2 in arow


----------



## TheRoc5

man i cant take it anymore i wish it was sunday.... so many feelings i have


----------

